# Home Insurance - boundary walls



## aircobra19 (14 Oct 2008)

Is it typical for Home Insurance policies to exclude cover for boundary walls.


----------



## briancbyrne (14 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Is it typical for Home Insurance policies to exclude cover for boundary walls.


 
No - if you read the policy booklet you will find its included under buildings.

From experience however in the event of a claim arising you will find that your neighbours insurerers will usually cover 50% of claim.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Oct 2008)

In this case the boundary is on to a public road. The insurer claims its excluded which I was surprised at. Was wondering was it normal. I haven't read the policy booklet. Its not my policy but a family member. I'll go try get it.


----------



## Ed054 (14 Oct 2008)

It would be very unusual to exclude the boundary wall.
Read the description of buildings as it usually includes garages boundary walls in the wording


----------



## professore (24 Aug 2009)

Quinn Direct specifically exclude walls in the below events - this our neighbours found out to their cost when we had a subsidence problem with our house which involved replacing the boundary wall with our neighbours ( "insured" with Quinn Direct) .... so beware ...




Subsidence, heave or landslip of the site on which the
buildings stand.
*We will not cover:*
a the first €750 of each claim;
b destruction or damage caused by bedding down of
any structures, faulty design, inadequate construction
of foundations, demolition, structural alteration or
structural repair;
c septic tanks, fuel tanks, terraces, swimming pools, hot
tubs, tennis courts, patios, decked areas, driveways,
footpaths, *walls, fences, gates and hedges unless the
building is also damaged at the same time;*
d solid floor slabs unless the foundations beneath the
outside walls are damaged at the same time; or
e loss or damage caused by the coast or river bank
wearing away.


----------

